# Check This Out!!!!!



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1099649


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I posted this here because it is in the Blue Water Board, and Im afraid most of you wouldn't see it.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey, Thanks! I totally buy that. I was on SS near RD 5 about 6-7:00 pm last night. I was fishing the 2nd bar. Something big breached twice on the outer edge of the 3rd bar right in front of me. It looked like a porpoise fin, but the color was wrong and I got a glimpse of vertical tail. It also did not come back up a few yards away like a porpoise would. My brain says porpoise, but my gut says it was exactly the color and shape of the dorsal fin on that sword.

Glad that beast wasn't interested in the finger mullet on the other end of my 10lb mono...


----------



## Fishingmatt (Aug 16, 2012)

That is absolutely crazy to me


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Pretty bizarre. There was a sword in the surf at Sharkathon last year. It wasn't hooked so one camp nursed it for awhile and it swam off back into the deep.


----------



## edjman (Aug 13, 2013)

A sword in the surf? I didn't know that was a thing.

:work::work:
SEAWEED


----------



## Blue Streak Fabrication (Apr 28, 2011)

Actually it was a sail in the surf last year at Sharkathon.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Blue Streak Fabrication said:


> Actually it was a sail in the surf last year at Sharkathon.


Thanks for the correction.


----------

